
Ask HN: Have you heard of Plug and Play startup accelerator? - dimasf
What can you say about it?
======
jserna90
I applied to their retail division that they had with Simon (larger mall real
estate company) but didn't get asked to pitch. I believe they have like 3
different divisions if I'm not mistaken: Retail, fintech and IOT.

~~~
dimasf
what are you thoughts about it? I know it's not as popular as YC obviously so
what's their reputation?

~~~
jserna90
Yea they definitely aren't as popular as YC or techstars but they have a
pretty impressive portfolio on startups they invested in. I like the fact that
they have industry specific programs. I can only speak for the retail program
because that's the one I applied to but they invite executives from the
largest retailers around and get a chance to network and close sales.

------
dimasf
I was invited to pitch at one of their events.

